# Como puedo medir una bobina con un multimetro comun?



## jaimepsantos (Jun 17, 2009)

Necesito medir una bobina pero solo cuento con un multimetro con voltimetro, amperimetro, capacitometro, frecuencimetro y ohmetro. Alguno de estos con algun arreglo me podria servir?

Gracias


----------



## alexus (Jun 18, 2009)

que quieres medir su valor inductivo?

o si esta cortada o no?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2009)

Si querés medir su valor inductivo... Está en chino... Si, el los multímetros chinos algunos incorporan Inductometro. (Que mal chiste).

Al menos que no dispongas de un inductometro para medir... La veo dificil con un teste.

Busca en el foro temas relacionados a medicion de bobinas, algunos metodos son muy faciles.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 19, 2009)

si se puede usando simple ley de ohm y un quenerador o transformador a frecuencia de red, ya que la tension y la corriente alterna que miden los multimetros no son tan precisos a  otras frcuencias


----------



## alexus (Jun 19, 2009)

tacatomon, malisimo el chiste! jaja

el interesado no aparece, asi que estamos tirando "frutas"...


----------



## Manuel922 (Jul 10, 2009)

Saludos:

Este proyecto lo había ya traducido, pero no se dónde lo he guardado.

Pero aquí está el archivo en PDF por si alguien lo necesita.
Incluye dibujo del circuito impreso, y todos los componentes son comunes.

Manuel


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2009)

muy buena información Mauel922 =D


----------

